# Dentist Recommendation Please - Celbridge, Maynooth, Leixlip



## Lilly77 (15 Aug 2006)

I have just moved to Celbridge and am hoping someone might be able to recommend a good dentist in the Celbridge/Maynooth/Leixlip area?
Thanks...


----------



## Caili (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: Dentist Recommendation Please....*

http://kildare.ie/business/Directory/list-companies.asp?Category=Dentist


----------



## ney001 (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: Dentist Recommendation Please....*

Main Street Maynooth, Dr John Merrick 01 - 6286318 - very nice guy and good dentist.


----------



## markowitzman (15 Aug 2006)

*Re: Dentist Recommendation Please....*

I know John and would agree is a good operator.


----------



## Lilly77 (16 Aug 2006)

That's great. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Dentist Recommendation Please....*



ney001 said:


> Main Street Maynooth, Dr John Merrick 01 - 6286318 - very nice guy and good dentist.


 
yeah, certainly my recommendation too. Been going to him for a few years now.


----------



## dino (16 Aug 2006)

Brian Corcoran in Celbridge is excellent. I don't have a number for him but I would recommend him highly.


----------



## dk99 (16 Aug 2006)

paul at Riversiade Dental Practice in Celbridge - brilliant. Really young guy and very friendly. My wife is terrifed of dentists but had to go to paul last week and was so happy with him and has restored her faith. He has seen our daughter as well, and made a bif fuss of her , she asks when she is going back. I got crowns done earlier in the year and they turned out great. Ph 6102222


----------



## coolaboola (16 Aug 2006)

I know Paul!  He's very sound.  I definitely recommend him (I'll schlep all the way out from Kimmage to go to him, he's that good). 

I'm terrified of needles and before attending Paul I used to take dental treatment (fillings, etc.) without anesthetic (sometimes eye-wateringly traumatic - for the dentist!).   Paul managed to convince me to take the anesthetic and he was brilliant - didn't feel the needle or anything else.   Very good!


----------



## kevmcg (23 Apr 2008)

I've heard good things about Riverside Dental Practice here's their website: www.celbridgedentist.com


----------



## holymoly (21 Jun 2008)

Paul O'Boyle at Riverside Dental Practice is by far the best dentist I have ever attended. He's great if you're nervous, great with the kids. I will never, ever attend any other dentist!


----------

